# My DIY Natgear Camo job on my Duracraft 1860 with RedLeg Stencils



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Very good job, you done well.


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Thib454SS (Aug 13, 2006)

Well played sir.


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

Looks great. I did the same to my sneak boat a few years back with the older red leg stencils.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

turned out great


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

Looks awesome. Just did my tin with parkers duck boat paint from cabelas. Went with marsh grass green. I would like to do something similar. Where did you get the stencils from? I love that pattern


----------



## Tarbilly (Sep 22, 2012)

jljjdye said:


> Looks awesome. Just did my tin with parkers duck boat paint from cabelas. Went with marsh grass green. I would like to do something similar. Where did you get the stencils from? I love that pattern


Thanks everyone!!! Got stencils from Ebay...$40...10Mil Mylar so being only a 2 stencil Kit. I wanted to keep it simple lol The 2nd stencil is very fragile with the small cuttings so I just took my time to prevent paint build-up because you guys know how that goes lol...I have less than $95 in this whole Job including my new decals that I had made @ True value to match the factory ones pretty close..1 Tip I found that helped me a lot since the side of my Boat is NOT flat but has a ridge that widens toward the back is...The wires that you see beside the road holding up real estate Signs? I took a wire like that and bent it to hold stencil tight as I went...You could have the over-spray look if you prefer but I wanted the tight Lines to match the NatGear on a Honda Foreman lol...BTW I used Rattle Cans of Camo Krylon from China (Wal) mart ....I bought a 3XL NatGear T-Shirt and had my GF Sew the sleeves and Neck together to cover the motor...Just couldn't make myself paint the Motor...YET!!! lol....Any questions just ask....I also had a BOWTECH Stencil and The Kit comes with a NatGear stencil so I put them on the Back..It looks better now because this was the First Pic I took and you can see the Tan behind the Hazel-Nut but didn't like it so re-did it...Camo is Cool!!!! Hmmm??? Why did I go with a Black Bow? LOL


----------

